# Sharp pain when sneezing or sitting up too fast.



## robinson380

At times when I sneeze, get up out of bed too fast, or make a sudden movement I get a sharp, stabbing pain in between where my hip bone and belly button are (abdomen). Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## JennyBLove

Yeah actually I was getting that, not as noticable now but I was wondering same thing! When id cough, or sneeze, or other day when I yelled at my cats for being bad I felt it! Sorry cant help but imma research it n see. Its wierd, its not horrible pain but just a quick sharp jolt. Its wierd!! n yeah when id get up quick too!! Thats y I didnt wanna wrkout or do anything.


----------



## elohcin

Yep, very common. It's those already stretched tight ligaments! It is one of my first signs of pregnancy each time. LOL And it tends to happen off and on until I have the baby!


----------



## JennyBLove

Yeah I was a lil worried, glad I not the only one!! N I guess its a good sign!!


----------



## drsquid

heh did that to myself twice. both times i was lying on my back , once i laughed the other i sneezed. omg that hurts. feels like something is ripping. poor cats hate it but i curl up when i have to sneeze now even if it knocks them all over the place


----------



## Cata

It happened to me at around 9 weeks. I remember I was laying on my side and sneezed, suddenly got a really bad sharp pain in my abdomen that actually made me cry lol I think it was more of me being scared than the actual pain.

My doctor confirmed on the next appointment that this was caused by the round ligaments (the ones that hold your uterus) stretching. Completely normal thank goodness. :flower:


----------



## lucynbump93

yeah get this as well it scared me at first but read about it and its completely normal :) dw x


----------



## lilesMom

me too, hold base of ur tummy when u sneeze to stop it :) x


----------



## Kellen

Welcome to the joy of round ligament pain. I have to brace myself whenever I feel a sneeze or cough coming on.


----------

